# Animal plastics instructions



## orgetorix (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello. I am finally about to construct my animal plastics cage this weekend, and I cannot for the life of me find the instructions. If somebody has them handy, can they please post them here? I seem to recall it being just a single page of type text.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2019)

I don't think I saved any of mine. Alli will send you a new sheet or tell you where to find it.


----------



## orgetorix (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion. Ali was able to send them to me very quickly.

I've shared it here in case anyone else is looking.

The text of the file is as follows:

Instructions for Assembling Your AP Cage


It is very important that you follow the instructions as written. Your cage is machined precisely, sometimes to the 20,000 of an inch in certain joints; you may think it is assembled properly when it may not be. Improper assembly will affect the sliding glass performance and the way the cages may stack. Please pay close attention to anything typed with *BOLD* letters.

*PRECAUTIONS!*


*DO NOT OVERTIGHTEN THE SCREWS. ALL DRILLS HAVE A CLUTCH; IT BASICALLY TURNS DOWN THE POWER OF THE SCREWDRIVER. YOU MUST TURN DOWN THE CLUTCH. WE USE A 9 VOLT DRILL FOR ASSEMBLY, ITS CLUTCH GOES TO 15, WE TURN IT DOWN TO 4. IF YOU HAVE A CORDLESS DRILL OVER 9 VOLT OR A DRILL THAT YOU PLUG IN, TURN THE CLUTCH ALL THE WAY TO THE LOWEST SETTING.*
*WE RECOMMEND THAT TWO PEOPLE BE PRESENT WHEN ASSEMBLING ANY CAGE OVER 4 FOOT IN LENGTH. ASSEMBLY IS NOT HARD, JUST AWKWARD WITH LARGER CAGES.*

1. Start with the bottom piece and a side. Make sure that you match the labels up so that you are using the correct side piece. Place the long end of the cage across the floor with the back of the bottom piece against the floor and the front facing up. Line up the side to the bottom and attach it all the way down.

2. Attach the other side piece to the bottom piece in the exact same manner.

*3. *Now you should have the two sides attached to the bottom piece. Now, carefully turn the cage so that the bottom sits flat on the floor. Get the back piece; check the label to see which side faces out and which end needs to face the top piece of the cage. Gently work the back piece into the dado, make certain that the back piece is snug in the groove. The best way is to push down on the back piece as you insert the first screw on each side. Do not screw the back into the bottom piece yet.

*4. *Once the back piece is in place, get the front piece. Now, gently insert it into the dado in the front of the cage. *Make sure that the front is in the grooves in the sides and the bottom piece before you start to screw it in.* You will need to make sure that you push down on the front piece while you are screwing it into the sides. Do not screw the front into the bottom yet, just the sides.

*5. *Gently maneuver the top piece onto the cage. Once the top piece is in place, start attaching it from the front side. Start with the first screw on one of the side pieces. Align the top piece with the front of the side piece. It should be perfectly aligned. If it is not, simply back out the screws that hold the side piece to the front piece, then flush the top with the side piece and attach it. Once the top is flush with the side, re-insert the screws that you backed out on the side piece that attaches to the front piece. Do not attach any other screws yet. Now move to the other side of the cage and follow the exact same instructions. Now that the top piece is perfectly aligned in the front with the sides go ahead and attach the rest of the top piece to the cage.

*6. *Now remember the front and back are not attached to the bottom yet. If this cage is over four foot in length you might want to get help with this step. Gently flip the cage all the way over and lay it on its top on the floor. Go to the back piece and insert the screws. Move to the front piece. Please make sure that the front piece is in the dado (groove) in the top, this is very important. Once you have established that it is in the groove go ahead and attach it.

*7. *Now, flip the cage back over so that it rest on the bottom piece flat on the floor.  Your cage is fully assembled now. 

*8. SEALING THE CAGE ----*This sounds crazy, but for a perfectly sealed cage we recommend that you take the top off the cage. It only takes minutes to do and it will guarantee a perfectly sealed cage. Once the top is off the cage run a bead of silicone across the bottom of the cage. We recommend that you do one portion at a time. For example, run a bead where the front and the bottom piece join. Then, wet your finger and run it across the bead of silicone you just put down. Have paper towels available to wipe off your fingers. Now that you have that bead done, run a bead along one side and the bottom, wet your finger and run it across the bead. Keep doing this to finish sealing the bottom piece. We then recommend only sealing the side pieces. We don’t recommend sealing the top of the cage, it is really unnecessary


*Depending on the surrounding environment (heat, humidity, ventilation, etc.) and bead size applied, the sealant may take 2 to 7 plus days to fully cure. When cured, the sealant will no longer feel wet/tacky, the odor will dissipate and it will feel more like rubber.*


We have included two ¾” metal dowels that may be used to align the same size cages, should you decide to stack them. You will notice 2 holes toward the front (top and bottom) in which to insert the dowels when stacking.





*SLIDING GLASS DOOR INSTALLATION---- *Now that your cage is assembled (and the sealant is dry) it is time to install your sliding glass doors. You will notice the top track is deeper than the bottom track. You will insert the top edge of your glass in the top track and set it in the bottom track. You will want to set the left pane (when facing the cage) in the back rail of the track and the right pane in the front rail. If you have a lock, it will be on the right pane of glass that goes in the front rail. When the doors are closed, they will recess, slightly, into the sides of the cage.


*FLEXWATT BELLY HEAT INSTALLATION---- *The Flexwatt belly heat is designed to be an economical heating option. You will want to tape (using the supplied foil tape) the Flexwatt to the bottom of the cage in your desired position. You will notice there is an outline with a probe slot on the bottom of the cage. That is simply a suggested placement and does not have to be used in order for the heat to function properly. You will want to make sure that the cage does not sit on the Flexwatt clips. They will need to butt up to the back or side of the cage. A thermostat (we strongly recommend a proportional thermostat) is required to properly control the heat tape. We recommend that the thermostat probe come in contact with the heat tape for the best control.


*ANIMAL PLASTICS*

*515-276-7387*


----------

